# Laptop screen cleaning



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a new laptop as a present. I didnt get the manuals that goes with it.

What do you use to clean the screen? It looks like it has a special coating.

Any suggestions for what kind of cleaning solution/kits will be greatly appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

A coating? Are you sure it isn't a piece of vinyl? If that's the case, just peel it off. That's there just to protect it during shipping.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

A 1:1 solution of distilled water and regular vinegar.

Seriously. Mix a small amount up, and then spray it on the RAG (not on the screen) and wipe from top to bottom.

You can also use a 1:1 solution of distilled water and isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> A 1:1 solution of distilled water and regular vinegar.
> 
> Seriously. Mix a small amount up, and then spray it on the RAG (not on the screen) and wipe from top to bottom.
> 
> You can also use a 1:1 solution of distilled water and isopropyl alcohol.


Same thing goes for cleaning any LCD type screens including TV's. I am lucky with this iMac, even if it is a LCD Monitor, it has a glass covering it up, not a soft screened one like other LCD monitors including TV's


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Best thing to clean with from my experience is those micro fiber towels in the automotive section of Costco.

Dampen a section with water and use that to wipe the screen. The dry section of the towel is then used to dry.

Using the towels makes for no streaks or buildup that will collect dust in a few weeks.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone!


> A coating?


No its not a peel away coating.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I just wipe the screen off with a damp paper towel when it gets dirty enough to irritate me. That seems to work.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

[Youtube]xdX6FYbCg9s[/Youtube]


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I usually use windex sprayed onto a papertowel. I turn my laptop off, make sure that it is bright outside with the window behind me. Then wipe down. With the bright sunny window behind me, I can see streaks on the screen. I start from top of screen going down. I also hit the key board the same way too..... It was what my Eddie always did on this laptop and he worked IT for Microsoft before he passed on. 

RHTricia


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well lets get a few things straight here. 
Back in the day Glass was used. Glass was used on TV screens as well. But No More. When you are talking about LCD Monitors.
Those are so soft you can lightly press you fingernail on the screen and you will SEE the screen make a line when you move you finger across it. It is that soft and pliable.
Now they have a very soft plastic film screens. You never ever want to use anything that has alcohol, and no paper toweling either as that can and will small scratches on the surface.
That is why all makers say a Soft Cloth, now when cleaning such surfaces.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the advice.

I was in walmart and saw a screen cleaning kit for all laptops,monitors, digital video cam corders,e-books and gps. I went ahead and got it. Ive got a few cameras, and an e-reader coming.

It was only $8. This new laptop is my little baby.Ive never had anything this new or nice.
So to me, it was worth it. Im still going to test a small corner first.


----------

